# Εσείς τι βάζετε στα μακαρόνια σας;



## Leximaniac (Apr 22, 2010)

(Αναμετάδοση από εδώ)





> *Μια λάθος λέξη τους στοίχισε 20.000 δολάρια*
> *Πηγή:*Α.Π.Ε.
> 
> Συνταγή για χάσιμο …χρημάτων ήταν ο τελευταίος οδηγός μαγειρικής της εκδοτικής εταιρίας Penguin Group Australia. Μια λάθος λέξη στο βιβλίο κόστισε στον εκδοτικό οίκο 20.000 δολάρια. Περίπου 3.200 δολάρια το κάθε γράμμα, όπως παρατήρησε η εφημερίδα «The Age».
> ...


Εσείς, λοιπόν, τι βάζετε στα μακαρόνια σας; ;)


----------



## Palavra (Apr 22, 2010)

Σε πρόλαβε ο Νικ-Ελ :) 


nickel said:


> Δεν σε γλιτώνει τίποτα άμα σου την πέσει το τάγμα των «ορθοεπών» (ή να φτιάξουμε κάτι σε -_ισμός_ και -_ιστής_, π.χ. ορθοεπιστής;).
> 
> *Cook-book misprint costs Australian publishers dear *
> An Australian publisher has had to pulp and reprint a cookbook after one recipe listed "salt and freshly ground black people" instead of black pepper.​http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/8627335.stm
> ...



http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=64940#post64940


----------



## sarant (Apr 22, 2010)

Απορία, πώς έγινε το λάθος: από σπελ τσέκερ ή από αναγνώριση φωνής;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 22, 2010)

Από διορθωτή ορθογραφίας φαίνεται αρκετά πιθανό (αλλά απαιτεί δύο λάθη σε δύο γειτονικά ζευγάρια πλήκτρων), πολύ περισσότερο που σε άλλα δακτυλογραφικά η πρώτη επιλογή διόρθωσης είναι το *pepper*.


----------



## SBE (Apr 22, 2010)

Σίγουρα αναγνώριση φωνής. 
Εδώ το BBC παλιότερα είχε δακτυλογράφους που έκαναν ζωντανό υποτιτλισμό για κωφάλαλους, σε δελτία ειδήσεων κλπ. Πλέον τους έχει αντικαταστήσει με σύστημα αναγνώρισης φωνής και οι υπότιτλοι είναι κωμικοτραγικοί, ειδικά όταν εμφανίζονται διάφοροι ειδικοί με εξειδικευμένο λεξιλόγιο. Ιδανική, φτηνή και εύκολη συνταγή για να γελάσει κάθε πικραμένος.


----------

